# Contact Confusion



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow I love those Lestat ones!! But then again, IWTV is one of my favourite films, so I may be a little biased here... hehe 

I suppose it depends on what "type" of vamp you're going to be - if you're going more for the scare or predatory factor, go with the bright red.. if you're going for the elegant mysterious preternatural look, I say go with the Lestat ones


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Magickbean said:


> Wow I love those Lestat ones!! But then again, IWTV is one of my favourite films, so I may be a little biased here... hehe
> 
> I suppose it depends on what "type" of vamp you're going to be - if you're going more for the scare or predatory factor, go with the bright red.. if you're going for the elegant mysterious preternatural look, I say go with the Lestat ones


good advice.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I really like the Lestat ones as well. Love IWTV. If you go red definitely the brighter ones.

Here's from Lost Boys:









Kinda look like these:









Would you consider all black:









Also found these:


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> ]
> 
> Would you consider all black:
> 
> ...


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

GDfreak said:


> If I ever did black I would go with the conatcts that black out the enitre eye. However, those are VERY pricey.


Yeah, those sclera contact lenses are really uncomfortable too and you've got to be super careful with them as if you leave them in too long, they effectively suffocate the eye. I was studying the work of an Italian photographer/conceptual artist called Floria Sigismondi who used them in a music video she did with David Bowie.. apparently she left them in too long and he had to be rushed to hospital because he was in agony!  I think I would be too wary to use them, I find normal contact lenses uncomfortable enough lol

Those Lost Boys ones are pretty cool too though - you could be a really cool 80's style punky vampire with those in


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

I was looking for something reddish for my zombie this year and went with something that is almost dead on for the "Lost Boys" ones. It's the "Wildfire" by Wildeyes.

WildEyes by CIBA Vision

I'm really pleased with how they look. I also like the Lestat ones you showed. They're enough different than the typical white that you see so often. Good luck deciding!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Freak, I love the LeStat ones, they are gorgeous. They would be VERY effective, especially if you are going to be dressed all in black with black hair.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree, the Lestat ones are cool.

I have always wanted to do a zombie costume and have very pale blue eyes that look a bit dead, without being pure white.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the Lestate ones! 

I'm looking for some that would compliment my pirate costume. Kinda like a dead zombie pirate. lol

I was going to go with one of the blacklight effect ones. Has anyone used those? Do they work?

Buy Rave, Neon Green, Glows under black light! Contact Lenses from Soft Lens Technology Online at Vision Direct


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Freak, I love the LeStat ones, they are gorgeous. They would be VERY effective, especially if you are going to be dressed all in black with black hair.


_I agree. I am a fan of the total black out eyes though, but they are a lil pricey, the ones I found were 270 i think.
Also the darker reds should still cover the brown of your eyes, I have dark brown near black if that was possible  eyes and darker contacts as well as the light ones seem to hide the brown and still have the same tint of color as the contact on someone with light eyes. But it also depends on the quality of the contacts the ones I use are hand painted so they mask the eye color better I supose.
And would you be wearing them in a haunted house setting, on the street, or somewhere else? That might also be a factor on how they stand out._


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

k.dacalio said:


> _I agree. I am a fan of the total black out eyes though, but they are a lil pricey, the ones I found were 270 i think.
> Also the darker reds should still cover the brown of your eyes, I have dark brown near black if that was possible  eyes and darker contacts as well as the light ones seem to hide the brown and still have the same tint of color as the contact on someone with light eyes. But it also depends on the quality of the contacts the ones I use are hand painted so they mask the eye color better I supose.
> And would you be wearing them in a haunted house setting, on the street, or somewhere else? That might also be a factor on how they stand out._


I'm going to where thme for halloween and partys. Of course if I work at Six Flags Fright Fest this year, than I might where them then too.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_So sounds like mostly dark settings. Then I think either would work perfectly. But black light on the light red and LeStat would be killer._


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

k.dacalio said:


> _So sounds like mostly dark settings. Then I think either would work perfectly. But black light on the light red and LeStat would be killer._


Especialy the LeStat! AHHH!! That blue would llok great in a blacklight!


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Yeah it would, Im thinking about getting some of the blue blacklight rave ones. Iono yet though._


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

check out exoticlenses.com they have a huge selection,great customer service and cheap prices.I have some friends in the haunt industry and this is who they recommended,check em out


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

i know its a subtle thing... but for years I have wanted contacts that simulate a reflecting retina. Like a cat's or an owl's eyes... or a replicant's:










I understand that these were digitally edited in, but has anyone ever seen contacts like that?


As to above - blacklight contacts are nice - very nice - and with the right make-up, they can be a show stopper:










but the lost boys contacts... wonder if the got them from Salem's Lot as well?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Some contacts do not react to black light. My white ones do not.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

> i know its a subtle thing... but for years I have wanted contacts that simulate a reflecting retina. Like a cat's or an owl's eyes... or a replicant's:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that these were digitally edited in, but has anyone ever seen contacts like that?


for some reason the browser kicked my picture link...








http://hem.passagen.se/replikant/br_unicorn_evidence1.JPG?k

anyone know of contacts that do that???


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Lestat ones R hot.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is that whichver you decide on, you might want to check out exoticlenses.com The have great prices and a good selection.


----------



## Bloodsucker82 (Oct 1, 2008)

*halloween contact lenses*

hey guys i was just browsing and found this post and i thought maybe i can help some of u out. i was havin trouble myself lookin for vampire contact lenses and then i found a site that has loads of different styles of halloween contact lenses Fashion Contact lenses and Contact Lenses - Worldwide. im also dressin up as a vampire and i thought i would try these vampire crazy eyes contact lenses they look really good in the eye and cover my dark eyes perfectly and they also do the lestat contact lenses  hope this helps u guys out


----------

